# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Registrazione Fatture Dei Contribuenti Minimi

## FAGLO

Come si registrano le *fatture ricevute* da contribuenti minimi. Fuori campo IVA o come con reverse charge......integrandole?

----------


## vincenzo0

Si ritiene FUORI CAMPO IVA, salvo successivo parere dell'ADE (che comunque sarebbe auspicato se inserito in neo circolare o risoluzione o nota o altro ancora).

----------


## danilo sciuto

Che complicazione..... come delle normalissime fatture con l'iva indetraibile, tutto qua.   

> Come si registrano le *fatture ricevute* da contribuenti minimi. Fuori campo IVA o come con reverse charge......integrandole?

----------


## Patty76

> Che complicazione..... come delle normalissime fatture con l'iva indetraibile, tutto qua.

  Indetraibile....o fuori campo?

----------


## FAGLO

Fuori campo.....le fatture dei minimi non hanno l'IVA per cui non si possono registrarle come fatture con IVA indetraibile.....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Faccio notare che l'espressione usata da FAGLO, ossia "fatture ricevute dai contribuenti minimi", si poteva interpretare in due maniere:
- fatture emesse dai contribuenti minimi (e ricevute dai loro clienti), come ha inteso vincenzo;
- fatture passive dei contribuenti minimi (emesse dunque dai loro fornitori), come ho inteso io. 
L'importante è che nessuno di noi due ha dato una interpretazione errata  :Smile:  
Io comunque, prima di considerarle "fuori campo", attenderei qualche interpretazione del Fisco: le fatture emesse dai minimi, infatti, pur in amncanza di iva, rientrano nel campo di applicazione dell'Iva stessa.... 
ciao   

> Fuori campo.....le fatture dei minimi non hanno l'IVA per cui non si possono registrarle come fatture con IVA indetraibile.....

----------


## FAGLO

Intendevo fatture emesse da contribuenti minimi e ricevute da altri soggetti IVA, come le registraziono gli altri soggetti IVA. 
Certo che sarebbe meglio aspettare delle conferme ufficiali.....ma mi sono arrivate a gennaio e devo registrarle ora. 
Cmq visto la logica del nuovo regime penso che si registreranno fuori campo IVA.

----------


## vincenzo0

> Intendevo fatture emesse da contribuenti minimi e ricevute da altri soggetti IVA, come le registraziono gli altri soggetti IVA. 
> Certo che sarebbe meglio aspettare delle conferme ufficiali.....ma mi sono arrivate a gennaio e devo registrarle ora. 
> Cmq visto la logica del nuovo regime penso che si registreranno fuori campo IVA.

  infatti, in attesa di pareri di fonte ufficale, una possibile soluzione pare quella di registrarle come fuori campo IVA.
E' se possibile i funzionari dell'ADE dovrebbero chiarire anche se le fatture ricevute dai minimi devono essere inseriti, dai contribuenti in regime normale, il prossimo anno nell'elenco dei fornitori o meno

----------


## daylight

io cmque creerei un codice iva (ognuno deve verificare come fare con il proprio software) ad hoc per i minimi, per registrare le fatture attive...

----------


## annade

> io cmque creerei un codice iva (ognuno deve verificare come fare con il proprio software) ad hoc per i minimi, per registrare le fatture attive...

  Concordo anche io ho creato un codice specifico

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì; avevo dimenticato di dirlo. 
Grazie day.   

> io cmque creerei un codice iva (ognuno deve verificare come fare con il proprio software) ad hoc per i minimi, per registrare le fatture attive...

----------


## missturtle

Buongiorno,
ho un cliente che lavora solo in subappalto e per il 2007 ha applicato il reverse charge. Se dovesse passare nei minimi come mi comporto? Quale dicitura indico sulla fattura? Tenendo conto che per quest'anno ha già emesso fatture ai sensi dellart. 17 mi conviene farlo passare nei minimi l'anno prossimo? 
Grazie  :Smile: 
non ho trovato quest'argomento ma se esiste gia una discussione mi scuso e ... accetto link  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> Buongiorno,
> ho un cliente che lavora solo in subappalto e per il 2007 ha applicato il reverse charge. Se dovesse passare nei minimi come mi comporto? Quale dicitura indico sulla fattura? Tenendo conto che per quest'anno ha già emesso fatture ai sensi dellart. 17 mi conviene farlo passare nei minimi l'anno prossimo? 
> Grazie 
> non ho trovato quest'argomento ma se esiste gia una discussione mi scuso e ... accetto link

  Forse in questo caso non gli conviene passare al regime dei minimi, se lavora esclusivamente in subappalto penso sia più conveniente continuare a scaricare l'iva sugli acquisti e compensarla con i contributi INPS o altre imposte con il mod. TR :Smile: 
La circolare 73E non chiarisce molto l'argomento.

----------


## missturtle

> Forse in questo caso non gli conviene passare al regime dei minimi, se lavora esclusivamente in subappalto penso sia più conveniente continuare a scaricare l'iva sugli acquisti e compensarla con i contributi INPS o altre imposte con il mod. TR
> La circolare 73E non chiarisce molto l'argomento.

  In realtà la sua (e mia) preoccupazione è il risultato degli gli studi di settore. Ha aperto l'anno scorso ma ha fatturato solo 10000 euro e mi sembra troppo poco per essere congruo anche se non ha praticamente spese.

----------


## Patty76

> In realtà la sua (e mia) preoccupazione è il risultato degli gli studi di settore. Ha aperto l'anno scorso ma ha fatturato solo 10000 euro e mi sembra troppo poco per essere congruo anche se non ha praticamente spese.

  Hai provato a fare una simulazione? 
A volte se le spese sono basse, non ci sono beni strumentali, niente spese per lavori di terzi (sia dipendenti o a partita iva) lo studio risulta congruo anche con poco fatturato!

----------


## LANNA

> In realtà la sua (e mia) preoccupazione è il risultato degli gli studi di settore. Ha aperto l'anno scorso ma ha fatturato solo 10000 euro e mi sembra troppo poco per essere congruo anche se non ha praticamente spese.

  Certo, occorrerebbe poter fare una previsione sul fatturato di quest'anno, avendo iniziato l'attività l'anno scorso, non si può sapere se quest'anno incrementerà gli incassi, per verificare se rientra nel limite dei  30000,00.
Se ha carico di famiglia e spese personali tipo mutuo o altro io non lo passerei nel regime dei minimi, sono comunque valutazioni soggettive. Per gli studi di settore in caso di incoerenza o congruità poi se ne può sempre discutere in caso di contraddittorio.

----------


## missturtle

> Certo, occorrerebbe poter fare una previsione sul fatturato di quest'anno, avendo iniziato l'attività l'anno scorso, non si può sapere se quest'anno incrementerà gli incassi, per verificare se rientra nel limite dei  30000,00.
> Se ha carico di famiglia e spese personali tipo mutuo o altro io non lo passerei nel regime dei minimi, sono comunque valutazioni soggettive. Per gli studi di settore in caso di incoerenza o congruità poi se ne può sempre discutere in caso di contraddittorio.

  Non ha alcuna detrazione e non supererà di sicuro il limite. Il problema è che il mio cliente vuole aderire al tanto decantato (da chissà chi)regime dei minimi e io non mi sono mai posta il problema della "sovrapposizione" .Proverò a fare una previsione magari risulta congruo e lo convinco. Sicuramente risparmierebbe con il regime ordinario! Grazie a tutti  :Smile:

----------


## si.mas

> infatti, in attesa di pareri di fonte ufficale, una possibile soluzione pare quella di registrarle come fuori campo IVA.
> E' se possibile i funzionari dell'ADE dovrebbero chiarire anche se le fatture ricevute dai minimi devono essere inseriti, dai contribuenti in regime normale, il prossimo anno nell'elenco dei fornitori o meno

  sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, nella brochure per i minimi al link http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...DA%20N1_08.pdf 
leggo (pag 26):  domanda: Un contribuente in contabilità ordinaria come deve annotare nei propri registri IVA una fattura emessa da un soggetto che si avvale del regime semplificato per i contribuenti minimi (non imponibile, fuori campo IVA o con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008)?  Risposta La fattura va registrata nei propri registri IVA con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008. I dati delloperazione vanno inoltre inclusi nellelenco fornitori predisposto dal contribuente in contabilità ordinaria.

----------


## nico317

> sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, nella brochure per i minimi al link http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...DA%20N1_08.pdf 
> leggo (pag 26):  domanda: Un contribuente in contabilità ordinaria come deve annotare nei propri registri IVA una fattura emessa da un soggetto che si avvale del regime semplificato per i contribuenti minimi (non imponibile, fuori campo IVA o con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008)?  Risposta La fattura va registrata nei propri registri IVA con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008. I dati delloperazione vanno inoltre inclusi nellelenco fornitori predisposto dal contribuente in contabilità ordinaria.

  Ok, mi può anche andar bene questa dicitura, ma come dev'essere considerato, perchè nell'elenco non vanno inseriti i "fuori campo", quindi mi verrebbe da dire operazione imponibile ad aliquota 0, oppure ...........? :Confused:

----------


## vincenzo0

Il mio intervento del 05 febbraio 2008, cui Lei ha ripreso, auspicava l'intervento ufficiale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, che è poi puntualmente avvenuto con documenti di prassi, per poi sfociare nella guida del 28 febbraio 2008 (cui Lei riporta il relativo link).
Peraltro, ad oggi credo che tali aspetti siano più o meno conosciuti da tutti gli addetti a lavori.   

> sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, nella brochure per i minimi al link http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...DA%20N1_08.pdf 
> leggo (pag 26):  domanda: Un contribuente in contabilità ordinaria come deve annotare nei propri registri IVA una fattura emessa da un soggetto che si avvale del regime semplificato per i contribuenti minimi (non imponibile, fuori campo IVA o con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008)?  Risposta La fattura va registrata nei propri registri IVA con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008. I dati delloperazione vanno inoltre inclusi nellelenco fornitori predisposto dal contribuente in contabilità ordinaria.

----------


## ELY75

Buongiorno,
sono nuova quindi scusatemi in anticipo x eventuali errori!!
Per la registrazione di una fattura ricevuta da un contribuenti minimo l'anno scorso l'ho registrata con un codice proprio, solo che non ho ancora capito se è da considerare un'operazione non imponibile o esente o fuori campo?  :Confused:  Perchè stò preparando la comunicazione annuale dati IVA e non son sicura se va inclusa nel campo 2 del rigo CD2??
In dichiarazione IVA hanno creato un apposito codice VF16 quindi suppongo sia da escludere il fuori campo..

----------


## danielavigano

il mio software ha creato un codice iva ad hoc...
e concordo che non sono fatture con iva indetraibile, perchè sulla fattura non c'è proprio l'iva..
ciao!

----------

